# Female Cop (before and after)



## cfusionpm (Sep 19, 2010)

Shot this at a local meetup just yesterday. One of the models brought a lovely police officer outfit and I happen to have some prop guns with me. I really wanted to do some kind of effects shot with the props, so I was delighted to hear someone had a costume like that!

Before and after:


----------



## dcmoody23 (Sep 19, 2010)

This one is out of my league as far as editing goes so i won't say anything, but I couldn't help but post when I noticed -- She isn't even pulling the trigger  
Just saying though, I love the look at first glace but if you look at it again it the effect is extremely overplayed, for lack of a better word..  The lighting difference is like she's holding a flamethrower or an rpg, not a pistol.
But I am just an amateur so I suppose I'm talking out of my ace at this point 

Bottom line: great work if your not someone who wants to get into technicalities..  Well great work regardless. amazing edit IMO.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 19, 2010)

I really dont care for expression on her face :meh: the PP looks great though, very realistic.


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah I told her to hold the trigger down.... In most of the others it is, but I just loved that campy cheezy expression, so I used this take. I suppose I could go back and just composite over the pulled trigger (like fixing the hat).

It looks way over the top compared to the original, but when viewed on its own, the reactions I get are that it looks natural. It's tough for me to tell personally since I'd been staring at it for the past two hours or so.  Though I do think I will go back and tone down the wall a bit; at least tweak it for better light distribution.

edit: what's worse is technicalities are usually my downfall. I got critisized heavily in school for focusing too much in miniscule details which lead to loss of continuity or flow in the overall project. I had to learn that its the end result that matters most, and even multi million dollar movies have their flaws!

edit2: so here's a perfect example about how crazy I will get with details.... I thought the shell casing looked kind of out of place (I tried some motion blur and tweaked it around) but I still couldnt put my finger on it until just now: the inside of the casing is black. Sitting on its own, this would be fine since its hollow. But at the angle its at, the inside should be lit up by the muzzle flash, even if it's just slightly. And the casing itself, despite being quite reflective, is oblivious to the flash as well..... *runs back to PS*


----------



## jbmaster (Sep 19, 2010)

Well,I don't know much about lighting and aperatures,but I know guns and shooting.LOL.Her finger is in a position that certainly could fire that pistol.And the look on her face is not so unnatural.The only thing I could say to add is that the gun would be moving up from recoil,and fire and or smoke would be coming out of the breech as well.I would try something with handcuffs......but that's just me.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2010)

erose86 said:


> I'm sorry... this isn't your fault... but I can't get past that costume... I keep expecting to be able to hit play and it go into some cheesy porn where the female cops takes advantage of the criminal... or... maybe the other way around... depending on what you're into.
> 
> I just can't take it seriously with that hat and the vinyl cuffs.



"cheesy porn where the female cops takes advantage of the criminal... "

Shame on you erose86, this woman showed up with, "a lovely police officer outfit".


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 20, 2010)

erose86 said:


> I'm sorry... this isn't your fault... but I can't get past that costume... I keep expecting to be able to hit play and it go into some cheesy porn where the female cops takes advantage of the criminal... or... maybe the other way around... depending on what you're into.
> 
> I just can't take it seriously with that hat and the vinyl cuffs.


 
Hey, Frederick's has some really classy stuff! :lmao:

All I can say is I'm not complaining. :thumbup:


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 20, 2010)

jbmaster said:


> Well,I don't know much about lighting and aperatures,but I know guns and shooting.LOL.Her finger is in a position that certainly could fire that pistol.And the look on her face is not so unnatural.*The only thing I could say to add is that the gun would be moving up from recoil,and fire and or smoke would be coming out of the breech as well*.I would try something with handcuffs......but that's just me.


 
This is good to know!  I only have random rental experience with real fire arms (and nothing in slomo or video breakdown outside of movies).  Details like this really help add to the effect.  :thumbup:


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 20, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> All I can say is I'm not complaining. :thumbup:



Um, I think I need to be arrested. Does she have jurisdiction in Canada?


----------



## cnutco (Sep 20, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



:blushing:

Great editing!


----------



## ghache (Sep 20, 2010)

haha i like it! i think you did a great job with the post-p, even if its a little bit too much.

i just hope she didnt shoot the whole clip. sunburn for sure.


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 21, 2010)

Some other shots of this lovely outfit:


----------

